# 2014 Synapse chain stays



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't tell from the internet photos but does anyone know if the chain stays are curved or straight? Perhaps someone has seen it in person.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They're highly shaped, horizontally flattened and wider where they're flatter... but I'd still consider them to be more or less straight (from the side, slightly curved from above). If this can help you (click to view the pictures bigger):

View attachment 280316

View attachment 280317


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I just put in an order for a 2014 Synapse Hi-Mod Dura Ace - hoping to see it by mid-June. Very excited about this bike.


----------

